# Deep Space Nine



## CSI32005 (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok guys I broke this model out of mothballs today. I know a few people have done this one. Its the fiber optic one but I will be using leds instead. Now my question is after searching online now I need to come up with a paint scheme and there are many shots with it being a gray color and I dont want that I want it to where it looks the sandish brown. Does anyone know if there is a certain color I should use without really having to mix one myself?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I personally like light sea gray for the overall coat. It's got the gray and just a tinge of brown. The red areas of the pylons, I like mixing insignia red and the gull gray. It makes for a nice rose color. For the panels along the docking ring, I like Tamiya khaki. For the lighter panels throughout, I use much lighter gray colors; light gray, light ghost gray and so on.


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

This might help you out:

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/ds9tech.htm

And this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=107116


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Ooh! Ooh!!
I'm proud of this one:

http://www.xenoline.com/noname28.html

Yes, that's my model! If you visit the website, and click on the picture, a larger version will appear.

I painted it with Testor's "Steel", and used reds and yellows for details.

The blue light is the electroluminescent filament the company calls "Xenoline". 

I new the owner of the company, and built it for him. Someone else owns the company now.


----------



## CSI32005 (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far guys.


----------



## markeby (Nov 18, 2013)

*DS9 with LEDs*

Did you ever build your LED version of the DS9 model? 

I have finished my "proof of concept" model (Pictures will be posted here soon) and am working on a good version now. 

I purchased several of the DS9 ERTL models so that I can build at least one perfect one.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have the clear one and have not broken into it yet but took a look at what I would be in for. The windows will be the biggest challenge due to being near seams. I am curious as to what steps can be taken to properly hide seems yet still allow the windows to light.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Opus Penguin said:


> I have the clear one and have not broken into it yet but took a look at what I would be in for. The windows will be the biggest challenge due to being near seams. I am curious as to what steps can be taken to properly hide seems yet still allow the windows to light.


This would be a big help:

http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=pgx169


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

BWolfe said:


> This would be a big help:
> 
> http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=pgx169


Yep, planned to use those, but still, with the windows near the seam line you have to be real careful with the putty.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

What do you mean LED instead of FO? 

I use both in all my lighted models. You were asking how to account for windows right by the seem. FO is your answer. Both my 1/2500 Enterprise models have windows that are literally on the seem.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

harristotle said:


> What do you mean LED instead of FO?
> 
> I use both in all my lighted models. You were asking how to account for windows right by the seem. FO is your answer. Both my 1/2500 Enterprise models have windows that are literally on the seem.


I was going to light the inside with reflected LED light since the model is molded in clear. I was going to "expose" the windows by using the ParaGraphix templates by scratching down to the clear plastic after having painting the model. Since there are windows that should be there near the seam, I can't use a lot of putty to cover the seam or else I will have more trouble exposing a lighted window. Of course, I could use FO at those areas.


----------

